
You don't need a Linkedin account - spking
http://www.dedoimedo.com/life/linkedin-unnecessary.html
======
james_pm
Good advice. I would agree with the author about one thing in particular: you
don't need LinkedIn (or Facebook, etc.) to be on the web. Get a domain name
and some hosting and put up your own site with your resume, accomplishments,
hobbies and interests. That's yours to own and control.

~~~
pawadu
This is good advice but I also wish companies like gitlab and github would
support this for those of us who don't want to manage a site and have most
reference work on git*.com anyway.

~~~
pawadu
To clarify: github already has github.io for user pages but I think you can do
much more with even less effort!

If anyone from github / gitlab / bitbucket/ ??? is reading this please
consider this simple way of making your site more awesome:

1\. Let some special repo name (e.g. me, aboutme, cv) have a special meaning.

2\. If a user has this special repo make it his front page or at least link to
it from hist front page.

3\. If the repo has a README.md or README.rst or READM.org make it his landing
page for that repo (github and bitbucket already do this).

So next time I am curious about Joe Developer I know I will find him not on
linkedin but on gitlab.com/joedeveloper/cv

~~~
mydigitalself
Great suggestion, I've created an issue for it: [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-
org/gitlab-ce/issues/31393](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/issues/31393)

~~~
pawadu
Thanks Mike!

everyone else: feel free to give #31393 a thumbs up

------
kidlogic
I really don't understand all the hate that Linkedin gets on HN.

In my opinion, Linkedin is one of the better social networks - devoid of
clutter and politics since each posting is connected to your professional
network/appearance.

~~~
enturn
It could be because of their usage of dark UI design. I'm not sure if they
still do it because I haven't been on there in a long time.

[https://medium.com/@danrschlosser/linkedin-dark-
patterns-3ae...](https://medium.com/@danrschlosser/linkedin-dark-
patterns-3ae726fe1462)

It was also mentioned in this presentation as having confusing UI.
[https://www.infoq.com/presentations/oo-
ux](https://www.infoq.com/presentations/oo-ux)

~~~
type0
If recent reports on their UX redesign are anything to go by, it must have
become worse.

------
locust101
The article seems to argue that it is all a zero sum game when in reality,
with services like linkedin, you can see prospective employers you had never
even thought of before. Sure I could get a job at Facebook where tons of my
friends work through networking, but maybe the esoteric startup the recruiter
pitched to me on linkedin turns out to be more interesting.

~~~
LordHeini
That is the reason I don't have a Facebook account but one on LinkedIn and
Xing. Not that I ever used those much but at least you get some value from it
in being specialized. Because you will get that weird recruiter from God nows
where with some random job offer. Unlike Facebook which is just a glorified
birthday reminder for people you don't even know.

------
finid
Agreed!

